# l'è



## laura12345

Salve!
Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire a che categoria grammaticale appartiene questo* l'*(l +apostrofo) che precede il verbo essere in milanese, come in questi esempi:

Milan* l'è *'n gran Milan
cosa* l'è*?

Non credo abbia una corrispondenza in italiano standard, perchè si direbbe "Milano è unagrande Milano " e "cos'è", giusto?

Ma negli esempi quel* l'* per cosa sta?
A che categoria grammaticale appartiene?


----------



## francisgranada

Spontaneamente direi:

Milan* la è *'n gran Milan

In italiano standard:
Milano, *ella *(=quella, lei) è una grande Milano
(_ella -_ pronome dimostrativo che prende il valore di pronome personale 3a pers. singolare)

Cfr. lo spagnolo: Maria es *la* que me ama (Maria è *quella* che mi ama)

Ma non sono milanese e neanche italiano, quindi aspettiamo le risposte dei competenti ....


----------



## longplay

Hai mai sentito "ma la vita l'è bella" ? Un dizionario ti può aiutare. Io penso che sia pronome (con un po' di enfasi). Ma attendi i milanesi DOC. Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> Hai mai sentito "ma la vita l'è bella" ? ... Io penso che sia pronome (con un po' di enfasi)...


Mi pare che grosso modo stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Per me (non madrelingua) è interessante quello che dici perché infatti non ho mai sentito espressioni italiane tipo "ma la vita *l'*è bella" (anche se si capiscono benissimo).


----------



## lifetime91

Il mio dialetto è lombardo-emiliano e usiamo anche noi questa particella.
Onestamente non saprei trovare un corrispettivo in italiano e non credo che esista.
Per esempio, noi diremmo "l'è mia vera!" per dire "non è mica vero!", però non potresti togliere il _l'_ dalla frase perché non avrebbe più senso in dialetto.
Forse c'è qualche struttura similare in una qualche lingua romanza contigua alle lingue gallo-italiche.


----------



## violadaprile

" ... ma *l'*era tardi, *l'*era tardi in quella sera stracca .." 

È il pronome soggetto obbligatoriamente raddoppiato, usato una volta sola perché impersonale.

Se non è impersonale si raddoppia obbligatoriamente comunque:
"*Ti te* se no, ma quan mi caressi la toa bela faceta, inscì neta, me par ..."
"*La vita l'*è bela ..."
"*La sciura Maria la* va al Verzee"

Il soggetto si rafforza sempre con il pronome. Sempre.

Nell'esempio spagnolo, tra il soggetto e il pronome c'è il verbo essere, che trasforma tutto in un predicato nominale. È una costruzione diversa.

E questa forma milanese/lombarda mi pare che si usi solo qui.

Grammaticalmente è un pronome personale.
Sintatticamente è un doppio soggetto.


PS
in "l'era tardi", l' sta per gli - che mi pare che si usi anche nel toscano: gli era tardi ...


----------



## bo-marco

Nei dialetti galloitalici (succede lo stesso anche con i dialetti emiliani) ci sono due forme di pronomi, uno facoltativo e uno sempre obbligatorio, da utilizzare anche davanti a verbi impersonali (succede, piove, ...).

Esempio:
1) *Marco **al* magna (_Marco mangia_, letteralmente _Marco egli mangia_)
2) *Al* magna _(egli mangia_)
3) *Lò **al* magna (_Egli __mangia_, letteralmente _Egli __egli mangia_)

Le forme *"Marco *magna" e "*Lò *magna" sono grammaticalmente errate (manca il pronome obbligatorio).

*A* piov (*I**t* rains) - *A* sucéd (*It* happens)


----------



## bo-marco

Secondo me quel *l'* sta per "esso" (pronome personale di un verbo impersonale): italiano=era tardi - emiliano=*'l* éra tard - francese=*il* était tard


----------



## violadaprile

Peraltro si parlava di milanese. "Esso" non esiste.

Traduco in milanese i tuoi esempi:

1) Marco *el* magna (_Marco mangia_, letteralmente _Marco egli mangia_)
2) *El* magna (_Egli mangia_ - poco usato, soprattutto in frasi subordinate: "_so no se *'l* magna_" = _non so se mangia_, dove in italiano il pronome non ci sarebbe o sarebbe sottinteso)
3) El *el* magna (_Egli mangia_, letteralmente _Egli egli mangia_)

Tutti i pronomi raddoppiati sono maschili o femminili. Persino quelli impersonali:
*El* pioef, in qualche modo "egli piove" (il cielo, domineddio, giove pluvio, qualcuno).

PRONOMI PERSONALI:
Mì - Tì - Te - Lu (o Luu)/ Lee - El/La - Nunch (Numm) - Vialter - Lôr - I

*.... nessun neutro!*

Verbo parlare: Mì parli - Tì te parlet - Lu el parla (Luu 'l parla) - Lee la parla - Numm (Numm numm) parlom - Vialter (voi altri) parlii - Lôr i parlen.

Quindi si dice:
Varda 'mm el pioef (il cielo, la pioggia o chi si vuole)
Oppure: Varda la piogia comm la venn ...


Ps vi risparmio la trascrizione della pronuncia


----------



## flljob

violadaprile said:


> " ..
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> in "l'era tardi", l' sta per gli - che mi pare che si usi anche nel toscano: gli era tardi ...



Sarebbe uguale a: "Ah! *gli *è con questo bel garbo, mastr'Anto- nio, che voi regalate la vostra roba? M'avete quasi azzoppito!..."?


----------



## violadaprile

Non so abbastanza il toscano, ma ad orecchio mi sembrerebbe di sì.
Però. 'un vorrè dire una 'orbelleria, deh!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Pronomi tonici (enfatici: mè, tè, ló, léé, nuèter, (v)uèter, lóór); e pronomi atoni (non enfatici: a, t(e); al, la; a, a; i, el). 
In questo i dialetti gallo-italici sono assai simili al francese. Es:

1. /aldizkle'stof/ Dice che è stanco: atono maschile singolare+verbo+subordinatore+ atono+ essere+ aggettivo
2. /loaldizkle'stof/ Lui dice che è stanco: tonico maschile singolare+atono maschile singolare+verbo+subordinatore+ atono+ essere+ aggettivo 

Quello che non esiste è:
3. /*lodizkle'stof/ : tonico maschile singolare+verbo+subordinatore+ atono+ essere+ aggettivo 

Riassumendo, le forme canoniche sono costituite da:

1. solo il pronome atono
2. il pronome tonico *e* quello atono

Saluti.

GS


----------



## laura12345

Mille grazie a tutti!
Riassumendo la frase in milanese è

Milan l'è 'n gran Milan  = Milan *la *è on gran Milan , dove* la *è pronome personale soggetto

in italiano Milano è una grande Milano.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, è così


----------



## laura12345

Scusate, ma perchè il pronome *la *è al femminile e l'articolo indeterminativo è al maschile?
Sarebbe come dire Milano la è un grande Milano?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non sono milanese, ma la logica e un po' d'esperienza mi inducono a ritenere che il pronome in questione non sia *la* ma il suo omologo maschile, che però non ho modo di segnalare.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

El.

Infatti ho sbagliato a darti la conferma.
"Milan el è un gran Milan."
"Cosa la è?"

L'articolo e il pronome si possono troncare in tutti i modi: 'l e anche l'.
E infatti, chiedo scusa per l'errore, la grafia corretta sarebbe:
"*Milan 'l è un gran Milan*". Ma le forme si confondono per cui è spesso scritto sbagliato.


Milano in italiano è femminile (sottinteso città) ma in milanese è maschile


----------



## longplay

flljob said:


> Sarebbe uguale a: "Ah! *gli *è con questo bel garbo, mastr'Anto- nio, che voi regalate la vostra roba? M'avete quasi azzoppito!..."?



Questo è toscano, ma un po' diverso da "l'è" di inizio.Comunque in Toscana anche "l'è" viene usato : "la Maria l'è una bella citta (ragazza)!" "Questo l'è di molto caro!".
Lo considero "dialettale". Ciao !


----------



## pollonia

Aggiunere enfasi alla frase utilizzando un pronome che di fatto è "in più" è una cosa tipica di molti dialetti del nord. Anche qui a venezia diciamo
"venessia xe na bea città" o "venessia *ea* xe (proprio) na bea città"
_Ea_ non subisce troncamenti di alcun genere e significa esattamente _ella_.
Niente più che un pronome rafforzativo. ("A me _mi_ piace" pur essendo scorretto, rende qualcosa in più rispetto a un banale "a me piace")


----------



## violadaprile

L'enfasi, o ridondanza, o pleonasmo, è una figura retorica che esiste in tutte le lingue.
Anch'io non inorridisco di fronte a un "a me mi", so che da qualche parte l'ha adoperato persino Manzoni e verifico il contesto, se mi piace o no.
Le figure retoriche si possono usare o non usare, è una questione di stile.

Quello di cui invece qui stiamo parlando è del raddoppiamento obbligatorio del soggetto in alcune lingue, in particolare nel milanese.

Qui non c'è nessuna enfasi, fa parte non della stilistica ma della normale grammatica.
In altre lingue, per esempio in tedesco, è obbligatorio precisare sempre il soggetto. In italiano spesso invece è sottinteso.

Nel milanese il doppio soggetto è obbligatorio, non è facoltativo, non è una figura retorica. Dove non è usato è un errore grammaticale.



PS Infatti se non ricordo male, ma potrei sbagliare, per voi è alternativo, tu puoi dire: "Venessia xe" o "Venessia la xe" (si pronuncia ea ma si scrive la) e potresti anche mettere una virgola: "Venessia, la xe"


----------



## francisgranada

Milan 'l è maschil?


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, propi!  Magari per tradisiun o magari per 'na bota d'orgoli! 

De Milan ghe n'è domà vun...
Pover Milan! 

(Sì, proprio, forse per tradizione o forse per una botta di orgoglio) 

(Di Milano ce n'è solo una ... Povera Milano!)


----------



## pollonia

violadaprile said:


> L'enfasi, o ridondanza, o pleonasmo, è una figura retorica che esiste in tutte le lingue.
> Anch'io non inorridisco di fronte a un "a me mi", so che da qualche parte l'ha adoperato persino Manzoni e verifico il contesto, se mi piace o no.
> Le figure retoriche si possono usare o non usare, è una questione di stile.
> 
> Quello di cui invece qui stiamo parlando è del raddoppiamento obbligatorio del soggetto in alcune lingue, in particolare nel milanese.
> 
> Qui non c'è nessuna enfasi, fa parte non della stilistica ma della normale grammatica.
> In altre lingue, per esempio in tedesco, è obbligatorio precisare sempre il soggetto. In italiano spesso invece è sottinteso.
> 
> Nel milanese il doppio soggetto è obbligatorio, non è facoltativo, non è una figura retorica. Dove non è usato è un errore grammaticale.
> 
> 
> 
> PS Infatti se non ricordo male, ma potrei sbagliare, per voi è alternativo, tu puoi dire: "Venessia xe" o "Venessia la xe" (si pronuncia ea ma si scrive la) e potresti anche mettere una virgola: "Venessia, la xe"



Per quanto riguarda il doppio soggetto milanese...beh...mi hai insegnato una cosa nuova. Fa sempre bene.
Infatti come dici tu qui a venezia sono giuste entrambe le versioni; ovviamente una è più marcata, ma sono grammaticalmente corrette tutte e due.

E' vero, bisognerebbe scrivere _la xe_ e non _ea xe_, ma oramai quasi tutti scrivono così come si legge, addirittura spesso trovo scritto _ze_ invece che _xe_, a testimoniare che ormai, come nonna insegna, il vero dialetto lo parlano solo gli anziani 
La virgola però non mi convince.


----------



## violadaprile

_Maria, lei le pere non le ama._
Se è una ridondanza la virgola ci può stare bene.

Per il veneto, l'ho imparato dalla mia mezza famiglia veneta. Mia nonna diceva "putea" ma se glielo chiedevo negava, diceva di aver detto "putela". Ed era pure convinta! Il veneto scritto l'ho imparato dal Goldoni, figurati un po' quanto può essere datato ...


----------



## Cambrilenc

*C*iao,

nei dialetti liguri ci sono perfino due clitici, e cosi il ligure: *o l*' è stæto (é stato)

*M*a qui questa _l_ sarebbe eufonica, e _o _sarebbe il vero clitico, secondo alcuni studiosi


----------



## turkjey5

flljob said:


> Sarebbe uguale a: "Ah! *gli *è con questo bel garbo, mastr'Anto- nio, che voi regalate la vostra roba? M'avete quasi azzoppito!..."?
> 
> A che si riferisce la parola "gli"?
> Grazie!!


----------



## ohbice

A nessuno. E' un modo di dire antiquato: oggi si direbbe "E' con questo bel garbo che voi regalate la vostra roba?".


----------



## longplay

Se guardi i post precedenti, vedrai che probabilmente è dialettale-toscano, almeno in questo caso (forse un 'francesismo': 'c'est', 'il est..').


----------



## Linnets

francisgranada said:


> Milan 'l è maschil?


Anche in fiorentino _Firenze _(come del resto molte altre città) tende a essere maschile: _ho gira'o tutto Firenze pe' cercà quella maglia_.



longplay said:


> (forse un 'francesismo': 'c'est', 'il est..').


Forse un'evoluzione convergente del francese e dell'italiano settentrionale (e del toscano)?
Da me (provincia di Firenze occidentale) si dice _gli è_: _un gli è mìa vero!_ (più spesso con assimilazione: _ugn'è mìa vero!_). Il fiorentino rustico ha invece _l'è_, oltre ad altre forme pleonastiche come _la c'è_, _la un c'è_ (da non confondere con l'articolo messo davanti ai nomi femminili: fior. _la Maria_ ma non *_il Matteo_; invece in quasi tutta la Toscana per i cognomi l'articolo è usato con entrambi i generi: tosc. _il Rossi_, _la Bianchi_).


----------



## francisgranada

Linnets said:


> Anche in fiorentino _Firenze _(come del resto molte altre città) tende a essere maschile: _ho gira'o tutto Firenze pe' cercà quella maglia_.


Questo è ancor più interessante, perché Firenze dovrebbe essere femminile anche formalmente (Firenze < Fiorenza < Florentia), a differenza di Milano (< Mediolanum).


----------



## Linnets

francisgranada said:


> Questo è ancor più interessante, perché Firenze dovrebbe essere femminile anche formalmente (Firenze < Fiorenza < Florentia), a differenza di Milano (< Mediolanum).


La cosa è citata anche in Rohlfs, _Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, II, § 380, però solo a proposito dei composti con _tutto_: _tutto Firenze_, _tutto Lucca_ ecc. In realtà io ho sentito spesso usato il maschile con nomi di luogo terminanti in vocale differente da -_a_ (_Firenze_, _Montecatini_, _Viareggio_...) ma molto più raramente con i nomi terminanti in -_a_ (come _Lucca_, _Pisa _o _Siena_).


----------



## francisgranada

Forse una volta si sottintendeva qualcosa nel senso di _ho girato tutto "il territorio di" Firenze.  _


----------



## longplay

Ho la stessa impressione di Francis; ricordo però che ci deve essere un thread sul 'genere' (m. o f.?) delle città, ma non ricordo il titolo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

longplay said:


> ricordo però che ci deve essere un thread sul 'genere' (m. o f.?) delle città, ma non ricordo il titolo.



Eccolo:
Genere delle città nelle lingue regionali

Per favore, non andate fuori tema qui 

Grazie,

Mod


----------

